# Aba pressure plate and flywheel torque specs?



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hoping to start putting my car back together today, was wondering what the torque specs are for the 6 inner pressure plate to crankshaft bolts (the stretch bolts), and the 9 outer bolts that hold the flywheel to the pressure plate


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Stretch bolts are 60Nm (44ft-lb) +1/4 turn (90*)

Small bolts are 20Nm (15ft-lb)

This is in the Bentley manual on page 13-4 and 30a-9.


----------

